# Before and After A Beat Up Old 66 Super Deluxe



## Hammer (May 4, 2019)

I have had this one on the rack for a bit now, but it has hit the ground,  I am waiting on a set of grips to finished her up, I completely disassembled this bike, soaked the chrome parts in Evaporust and cleaned all the spray paint and house paint off with goof off pro strength graffiti remover and waxed it, I put vinyl decals back on it and not silk screens, but this bike isnt nice enough to waste money on having it rescreened, the seat was recovered by Joe Crawford and it is phenomenal looking, other than that new tires and tubes, some flag caps and ALOT of elbow grease later and this is what I'm left with, shes still beat from being motocrossed and treated like a BMX, but it still rides smooth and quiet and I love it and am proud of it...for the most part, I'm still impressed woth how much these Schwinns can take a beating and be abused and still clean up pretty decent, thanks to all the guys that I have reached out to for advice and a couple of you that I got parts from

Aaron


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 4, 2019)

Wow, doesn’t look like the same bike, tons of work was put into this one. Good work!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 4, 2019)

Hammer said:


> I have had this one on the rack for a bit now, but it has hit the ground,  I am waiting on a set of grips to finished her up, I completely disassembled this bike, soaked the chrome parts in Evaporust and cleaned all the spray paint and house paint off with goof off pro strength graffiti remover and waxed it, I put vinyl decals back on it and not silk screens, but this bike isnt nice enough to waste money on having it rescreened, the seat was recovered by Joe Crawford and it is phenomenal looking, other than that new tires and tubes, some flag caps and ALOT of elbow grease later and this is what I'm left with, shes still beat from being motocrossed and treated like a BMX, but it still rides smooth and quiet and I love it and am proud of it...for the most part, I'm still impressed woth how much these Schwinns can take a beating and be abused and still clean up pretty decent, thanks to all the guys that I have reached out to for advice and a couple of you that I got parts from
> 
> Aaron
> 
> ...



Nice looking sting ray. I am building up a standard 66 sting ray and am still looking for bits and pieces so it's coming along slow but sure. A job well done!! Enjoy. Razin.


----------



## Rollo (May 5, 2019)

... Nice job! ...


----------



## Sven (May 5, 2019)

a lot of work. Super job! 
Like @rusty.kirkpatrick said, it doesn't even look like the same bicycle.


----------



## Jaxon (May 5, 2019)

Super Job bringing it back.


----------



## rollfaster (May 5, 2019)

Very nice job! Getting ready to tackle this 64 in the upcoming week.


----------



## unregistered (May 5, 2019)

Impressive work! @Hammer! If you’d ever consider selling, perhaps keep me in mine. A patina’d original super deluxe has been on my list for years...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 5, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Nice looking sting ray. I am building up a standard 66 sting ray and am still looking for bits and pieces so it's coming along slow but sure. A job well done!! Enjoy. Razin.



Where do you buy the goof off pro strength graffiti remover? I have a 79 sting ray that's a original red color that i would like to bring back. Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Hammer (May 5, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Where do you buy the goof off pro strength graffiti remover? I have a 79 sting ray that's a original red color that i would like to bring back. Thanks. Razin.




I get it at Lowe's, it $8 a can, I used a can and half of another one on this bike, but be prepared with lots of tags or paper towels to wipe it off. I let it sit about 10 minutes and it wiped right off and left beautiful violet paint underneath, dont let this stuff set to long, I accidentally left some on the frame too long, overnight in fact, and when I went to start again the next morning and sprayed fresh goof off on the bike and started to wipe, as soon as I got to the spot I let dry overnight, the paint came off all the way to the base coat, I can actually thank @the tinker for this method, I had read a post that he made cleaning up a ballooner that had been spray painted and he talked highly of Goof Off so I used his method to clean her up, surprisingly it didnt seem to bother the silk screens, but I'm sure it would if you sprayed them directly, the wheels had been spray painted black over rust, so I soaked them with goof off as well and hit them with the pressure washer, hope this helps you out bud, I'll post a pic of the cans too

A


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 5, 2019)

Thanks. I'll give it a try. Appreciate the advice. Can't wait to get started.


----------

